# ما هو التربو - وماهى أنواعه وماهى سلبياته وما هى فوائدة



## طارق حسن محمد (25 مايو 2010)

*ما هو التربو - وماهى أنواعه وماهى سلبياته وما هى فوائدة*


*




*

*استخدم التربو لاول مرة فى صناعة الطائرات الحربية فى الحروب العالمية و ذلك قبل استخدامه فى السيارات و كانت الفكرة منه طبعا هيا زيادة قوة الطائرات ايضا.*
*فكرة استخدام الشواحن التربينية فى صناعة السيارات ولدت فى اوروبا باستخدامها فى المحركات ذات الاداء العالى*
*(High performance) ذات الثمانية اسطوانات والتى خصصت لسيارات سباقات الفورميلا والتى كانت تسمح قوانينها فى تلك الفترة باستخدام الشواحن و كانت اول سيارة تجارية تستخدم التربو هى ساب900 و التى انتجت سنة 1978 م.*

*ماهوا التربو ؟*

*الشواحن التربينية (Turbo) هى اجهزة تساعد المحرك على حرق المزيد من الوقود و ذلك عن طريق ادخال المزيد من الهواء للمحرك*
*مع ضغطه يصورة اكبر حتى نزيد من نسبة اشتعال الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق.*

*فكرة عمله ..*

*ضخ و ضغط كمية من الهواء للمحرك عن طريق المروحة المثبتة فى التربو (Turbine wheel) و التى تدور عن طريق دفع غاز العادم (Exhaust) لها , اى اننا نستفيد من غازات العادم فى تدوير عجلة التوربين .*
*و طبعا تدور عجلة التوربين بسرعات رهيبة تصل الى ان تكون اسرع بمقدار 30 مرة من اسرع محرك من محركات السيارات حيث تدور بمقدار قد يصل الى 150 الف دورة فى الدقيقة !*
*اذا كلما زادت عدد دورات المحرك(RPM) كلما زاد ضغط غاز العادم و بالتالى زادت نسبة الهواء الذى يضخه التربو.*
*و يتضح لنا ان كلما زادت دورات المحرك كلما زادت القوة ( القوة التى نحصل عليها من التربو لن نحصل عليها من البداية بل سنحصل عليها تدريجيا حتى نصل الى اعلى عدد فى دورات المحرك) .*
*كلما زادت نسبة الهواء الداخل من التربو الى المحرك كلما زلدت نسبة القوة الحصانية التى سنحل عليها و هذه معادلة بسيطة لفهم الموضوع.*
*نفترض ان معنا سيارة محركها قوته 300 حصان فاذا ادخلنا الى محركها 50% من كمية الهواء الاصلية كزيادة ستزيد نسبة حرق الوقود بنسبة 50% ايضا و بالتالى سنحصل على 150 حصان زائدة فيكون المجموع 450 حصان(هذا فى الظروف القياسية اما عمليا ستكون القوة اقل من ذلك بقليل)*

*اين و بماذا يركب...؟*

*يركب بالاجزاء الاتية:*
*1- فتحة ادخال الهواء للمحرك (Intake)*
*2- فتحة اخراج العادم (Exhaust)*
*3-فلتر الهواء و يفضل لو فلتر رياضى.يراعى عند تركيب التربو ان يوضع فى ابعد مكان عن المحرك حتى لا تؤثر حرارة المحرك عليه.*
*مميزاته و عيوبه: *

*الميزة و الهدف الاساسى من التربو*

*هو الحصول على المزيد من القوة الحصانية بنسبة قد تصل الى ضعفى او ثلاث اضعاف*
*القوة الاساسية فمحرك بقوة 300 حصان قد تصل قوته الى 900 او 1000 حصان وتختلف على حسب القطع المستخدمة*
*و لكن عيبه الاساسى يتمثل فى:*

*زيادة درجة الحرارة :طبعا ستزيد حرارة المحرك بشكل كبير نتيجة لزيادة نسبة الاحتراق فى المحرك و هذه الزيادة ستؤدى الى تناقص العمر الافتراضى للمحرك ان لم ينفجر المحرك نتيجة لعدم تحمل البساتم لهذا الضغط و الحرارة.*
*و لكننا نستطيع التغلب على جميع عيوب التربو باستخدام القطع المناسبة.*

*بعض الطرق لحماية المحرك من الاثار السلبية للتربو :*

*اولا: للتغلب على مشاكل الحرارة:*
*1-تركيب رادياتير رياضى او اى رادياتبير ذ ات حجم اكبر.*
*2-تركيب مبرد داخلى للمحرك inter coller و لهو اهمية كبيرة لتقليل درجة الحرارة.*
*3-تركيب التربو فى ابعد مكان عن المحرك حتى لا تؤثر حرارة التربو على المحرك.*
*4-محاولة فتح فتحات تهوية فى غطاء المحرك و فى الاكصدام الامامى .*
*5- تركيب نظلم عادم رياضى ( (Exhaust system حتى يسبطيع تحمل ضغط العادم بصورة كبيرة لاته ان لم يغير سيؤدى ال زيادة حرارة المحرك بشكل كبير.*

*ثانيا: بالنسبة للبساتم:*
*عند زيادة الضغط داخل المحرك بنسبة معينة قد نحتاج الى تغيير بساتم المحرك ياخرى رياضية مصنوعة من مواد ذات قدرة كبيرة على التحمل الضغط و تسمى (Pressure Pistons).*

*ثالثا: التحكم فى الضغط:*
*من المميزات الاساسية للتربو اننا نستطيع التحكم فى فتحه و غلقه و ذلك بعكس ال Super charger*
*لانه ببساطه يعمل متوازيا مع المحرك فعندما تزيد عدد دورات المحرك فتلقائيا تزيد عدد دورات التربو بصورة اكبر و بنتج عن ذلك ضغط الهواء الى المحرك الذى تنتج عنه القوة الحصانية و نستطيع ايضا عن طريق جهاز يركب للتربو يسمى Boost controller من التحكم فى فتح و غلق التربو بطريقة افضل فنستطيع مثلا ان نبرمجه بان لا يفتح التربو الا عندما تصل عدد دورات المحرك الى 4000 دورة فى الدقيقة او 5000 دورة فى الدقيقة و هذه سيوفر جهدا كبيرا على المحرك فتسبيط ان تستخدم السيارة بصورة يومية و عملية بدون اى اجهاد على المحرك لانك ستسير بهدوء و لن تجعل محركك يصل الى عدد الدورات التى عندها سيفتح التربو *
*و بهذه الطريقة ستوفر جهد و ضغط كبير على محركك عن استخدامه بهذه الصورة.*

*احجام و انواع التربو:الشواحن التربينية ذات احجام و انواع مختلفة فلكل سيارة شاحن مخصص لها فنجد ان هناك شركات مخصصة لانتاج الشواحن و قطع التعديل لشركة هوندا فقط و هناك شركة متخصصة فى التيوتا فقط مثل TRD .*
*فالتربو المخصص للهوندا لن نستطيع ان نضعه فى فورد موستنج مثلا !!*
*و من اشهر الشركات فى انتاج التربو هى G READY, TRD و LINGENFILTER .*
*انواع التربو:*

*1- شاحن فردى (Single turbo) اى اننا نركب شاحن واحد فقط .*

*2- شاوحن تتابعية (Sequentiol turbo) اى اننا نركب شاحننين احدهما كبير (اساسى) و احدهما صغير يستخدم فى البداية لات سرعة دورانه ستكون اسرع بكثير من الكبير و القوة التى سنحصل عليها منه سنحصل عليه فى زمن اقل بكثير من الكبير.*

*3- Twin turbo و نستخدم فى هذه الطريقة شاحننين من نفس الحجمو فى هذه الطريقة سنحصل على ضغط اكبر من الطريقتين السابقتين*

*



*

*شاحن الهواء التوربيني*

*Turbo Charger*

*ما هو شاحن الهواء ؟*

*تعتمد فكرة شاحن الهواء على استخدام ضغط غازات العادم التي يخلفها المحرك لإعادة تزويد المحرك بالهواء النقي . ويتم خلط الهواء الجديد مع الوقود عن طريق وحدة التحكم بالمحرك " ECU engine control unit " . مما يؤدي إلى إعطاء المحرك طاقة أعلى فور تزويده بالهواء والوقود الإضافي . بالنسبة للمحركات العادية والغير مزودة بشاحن يتوجب على المحرك سحب الهواء عبر الفلتر ومنظم جريان الوقود ومجاري التغذية المتعددة مما يؤدي إلى حدوث انخفاض في الضغط الموجود داخل غرفة الاحتراق ليصبح أدنى من الضغط الجوي الطبيعي ، مع الشاحن التوربيني يتم دفع الهواء إلى غرفة الاحتراق مع ضغط زائد فيدخلها كمية هواء ووقود أكثر .*

*شاحن الهواء النموذجي يولد ضغط يتراوح ما مقداره بين 0.4 و 0.7 بار كحد أقصى ، يتم تركيب شاحن الهواء مباشرةً على مخرج العادم ليستفيد من ضغط الهواء الخارج من العادم في تدوير عنفة توربينية مثبتة من محورها على ذراع قصير يقوم بدوره بتدوير عنفة توربينية أخرى مثبتة على الطرف الآخر منه لتسحب الهواء النقي عبر فلتر الهواء إلى غرف الاحتراق ، إذاً تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية للشاحن التوربيني على الاستفادة من قوة دفع غازات العادم والتي تهدر في المحركات العادية لتشغيل مضخة تعيد تزويد المحرك بالهواء .*

*يتم تزيت وتبريد محور عنفات التوربين عن طريق خط زيت من المحرك ، وبما أن غازات العادم ذات حرارة عالية فقد تصل حرارة مخرج العادم إلى مئات الدرجات ، مما يؤدي إلى احتراق الزيت وتركه رواسب فحمية في مجاري الزيت وهو أمر يسبب أذىً خطير للمحرك ، لذلك يتوجب استبدال زيت المحرك في السيارات المزودة بشاحن هواء كل 3000 كم كحد أقصى ، أو استخدام زيوت تركيبية خاصة تمنع ترك رواسب ويتم استبدالها كل 6000 كم كحد أقصى ، ومن المشاكل أيضاً التي تواجه اعتماد الزيت في التبريد هي الحرارة ما بعد إطفاء المحرك ، فبدون تبريد الشاحن سيرشح الزيت الموجود حول محور العنفات إلى مخرج العادم وذلك بعد إطفاء المحرك مما يسبب ارتفاع كبير جداً في درجة الحرارة الآتية من جسم مخرج العادم ، هذه الحرارة كفيلة بإتلاف الشاحن أو تقصير عمره الإفتراضي ، لذلك يتوجب ترك المحرك دائراً بشكل هادئ لمدة لا تقل عن 30 ثانية قبل إطفاءه ليتم في هذه الفترة تبريد الشاحن وخفض درجة حرارة جسم مخرج العادم ، وقد عمدت بعض شركات التعديل إلى تزويد السيارات بمؤقت إلكتروني يبقي المحرك دائراُ بعد إطفاءك له لمدة يتم برمجتها مسبقاً .*

*عندما يدور المحرك ببطء لا تعمل عنفات الشاحن أو أنها تدور ببطء شديد بسبب قلة الغازات الناتجة عن المحرك ، وعند الضغط على دواسة البنزين يولد المحرك كمية غازات أكثر تقوم بتدوير العنفات بشكل أسرع ، مما يؤدي بدوره إلى دخول كمية هواء ووقود أكبر إلى المحرك ، فيزيد بذلك كمية الغازات الناتجة مرة أخرى لتعود بدورها بإدخال هواء ووقود أكثر، وهكذا تواليك ... هذه الدورة تدعى بمرحلة جيشان التوربو ، والتي تشعرك بازدياد مفاجئ في قوة المحرك ، وتلاحظ على مؤشر الضغط كازدياد سريع في كميته . والفترة ما قبل الجيشان عندما تدور العنفات ويكون المحرك لم يعطي القوة الكافية بعد- تدعى بمرحلة الخمول (المنحني البياني 1) . العنفات الكبيرة تولد ضغط أكبر لكنها أيضاً تعاني من فترة خمول أطول بسبب كبرها ، أما العنفات الصغيرة ففترة خمولها أقصر لكنها غير قادرة على توليد ضغط كبير ، وهذا الموضوع ما سيتم شرحه في الفقرة التالية .*


*



*

*كيف يصمم شاحن الهواء ؟*

*مهمة الشاحن هي تحويل قوة اندفاع غازات العادم إلى حركة دورانية لعنفات الشاحن ، ومهمة هذه العنفات هي تحويل الحركة الدورانية إلى قوة دفع للهواء الداخل إلى المحرك ، هذا الهواء يصبح مضغوطاً وساخناً .*

*كل عنفة من عنفات الشاحن تقاس بحجم كل قسم من أقسامها، وهما قسمان : القسم الساحب "inducer" والقسم الدافع "exducer" ، الحجم والشكل لكل قسم يحدد شكل جنيحات العنفة وبالتالي خواص الشاحن.*


*



*

*العنفة الضاغطة :*


*



*

*يمكنك مشاهدة القسم الساحب من العنفة الضاغطة عن طريق النظر إلى مدخل هواء الشاحن وهو يبدو كالمروحة ، وشفرات هذه المروحة تمتد إلى داخل الشاحن ليكبر حجمها ولتشكل القسم الدافع ، القسم الساحب من العنفة الضاغطة مسؤول عن شفط الهواء إلى داخل الشاحن ، أما القسم الدافع فيدفع الهواء عبر جنيحاته إلى خارج الشاحن . وبسبب مرور الهواء عبر الجنيحات أثناء خروجه يكتسب حركة دورانية كالزوبعة ، ولما كان الشاحن قريب جداً من مدخل الهواء الخاص بالمحرك في المحركات القديمة كان لابد من وضع شفرات مانعة لدوران الهواء عند مخرج الشاحن كي توقف هذه الحركة الدورانية والتي تؤثر سلباً على خصائص جريانه .*

*إن حجم العنفة الضاغطة يحدد الحد الأعظمي للضغط القادرة على توليده ، كما يحدد زمن جيشان التوربو ، وتحدد نوعية العنفة الضاغطة حسب حجم كل من قسميها، والقاعدة الأساسية هي أن يكون القسم الدافع أكبر من الساحب .*

*عنفة العادم :*

*تقسم عنفة العادم إلى قسمين أيضاً (الساحب والدافع) لكن بسبب مهمتها المعاكسة لمهمة العنفة الضاغطة فقد تم تبديل شكل ومكان القسمين .*

*



*

*يتم تصميم عنفة العادم للموازنة بين أمرين مهمين هما الإستفادة من قوة خروج غازات العادم قدر الإمكان ودون ممانعة خروج هذه الغازات أيضاً ، وهذين الأمرين يتأثران جداً بحجم حجرة العادم وعنفتها ، فكلما زاد حجم عنفة العادم استطاعت العنفة استغلال طاقة أكبر وتحويلها إلى حركة دورانية لمحورها، لكنها أيضاً بزيادة حجمها ستؤدي إلى إعاقة خروج غازات العادم مما يؤثر سلباً على أداء المحرك . وبشكل نموذجي يكون حجم القسم الساحب أكبر بقليل من حجم القسم الدافع في عنفة العادم ، ومعظم شركات التعديل تحافظ على الحجم الطبيعي لأقسام عنفة العادم لقلة أهميتها مقارنةً بأهمية عنفة الضاغط .*

*حجرات الشاحن :*

*تملك حجرات الشاحن سطح أملس من الداخل وتلتف بشكل أنبوبي حول العنفات لتقوم بتوزيع الهواء بشكل متساوي على كافة جنيحات هذه العنفات ، وقطر الأنبوب يضيق بشكل بسيط مع الاتجاه نحو عنقه مما يزيد من الضغط الناتج ، وفي المصطلحات الهندسية لشاحن الهواء تقاس حجرات الشحن بطول الأنبوب الدائري (A) والمسافة بين منتصف الأنبوب ومحور العنفة (R) ، هاتان القيمتان لا تعنيان الكثير للمستخدمين وغالباً تبقى القيمة R متقاربة في معظم حجرات شواحن الهواء ، لكن بتقسيم A على R نحصل على النسبة A/R والتي تحدد قياس وخواص حجرات الشاحن وكم من الضغط القادرة على توليده .*

*كلما قلت النسبة A/R في حجرة العادم ( إي طول أقصر للأنبوب الدائري = A) زادت سرعة دوران العنفة ، لكن مع ارتفاع دورات المحرك يؤدي قصر الأنبوب إلى رفع ضغط غازات العادم مما يزيد الضغط العكسي على المحرك فيؤدي إلى تراجع في الأداء ، وقيمة الضغط العكسي يجب أن لا تتجاوز نصف قيمة الضغط في حجرة الانفجار . فالنتيجة أنه بزيادة النسبة A/R يتحسن أداء المحرك عند الدورات العالية لكنه بالمقابل يخسر بعض القوة في الدورات المتوسطة ويعاني من زيادة في فترة الخمول ، أما بتصغير نسبة A/R يتحسن أداء المحرك عند الدورات المنخفضة والمتوسطة لكنه يعاني من قصور في الأداء عند الدورات المرتفعة .*

*وكنتيجة لما سبق يعتمد شاحن الهواء في تصميمه على الموازنة بين العوامل السابقة جميعاً .*

*التحكم بالضغط :*

*يتم التحكم بكمية الضغط المتولدة عن شاحن الهواء عن طريق جهاز آخر يدعى بوابة الهدر "Waste Gate" (الشكل 1) ، وهذه البوابة هي عبارة عن صمام كبير يتوضع على الشاحن بالقرب من مدخل غازات العادم ، وعند فتح هذا الصمام يحول جريان غازات العادم إلى المخرج مباشرةً بدلاً من المرور عبر العنفة . ويتم التحكم بحركة الصمام عن طريق جهاز دافع صغير ، ويتم الوصل بين الصمام والجهاز الدافع عبر ذراع يتراوح طولها بين 10 و 15 سم ، ويتصل الجهاز الدافع من الجهة الأخرى بمخرج الهواء المضغوط للشاحن وذلك عبر خرطوم رفيع (الشكل 2) ، فعند ارتفاع الضغط المتولد عن الشاحن يقوم الجهاز الدافع بفتح الصمام ، فينخفض الضغط ، فيعود جهاز الدافع ليغلق الصمام حتى يرتفع الضغط مرة أخرى ، وتتكرر هذه العملية بسرعة كبيرة فتحافظ على ضغط ثابت عند مخرج الهواء المضغوط وبذلك تكون مهمة التحكم بالضغط قد أنجزت. *

*



*


*



*






*منقول للأفادة*


----------



## 'dv (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي طارق عل الموضوع


----------



## النمر_2007 (25 مايو 2010)

ممتاز********************


----------



## النمر_2007 (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور****************


----------



## النمر_2007 (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا***********************

جيد*****************


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لمروركم ايها الاعزاء


----------



## أبو ريان sa (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اخي طارق عل الموضوع*​


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (2 يوليو 2010)

فعلا موضوع جميل للغايه


----------



## سعد الضويحى (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (4 أغسطس 2010)

مجهوووووووووووووود عالمي و بارك الله فيك


----------

